# Hand guns for women



## usmc_05 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello all. I am new to this forum so I hope the is the appropriate place to post this. I am trying to find a good hand gun to purchase for my wife to conceal. She just got here permit and now I need to find her a pistol.  She is 4'11" and about 110Lbs. Can anyone give a good suggestion on what I should start looking at for a good size and fit of a pistol for her?


----------



## 00Beau (Jun 8, 2009)

Revolver, smith & wesson ultra light,.38, that is what I bought my wife, she is the same size, never shot much, but she does good with that one. Bought aTaurus to start with but cylinder kept hanging up so I took it back and got S.W., lost a little money because we shot it but did not like Taurus.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jun 8, 2009)

A Sig 380 i think the model is 223, small fits a small hand real well, also a good shooting weapon and easy to take apart and clean.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2009)

depends on her knowledge and ability to use a handgun.  Revolvers are the pretty easiest to start off with.  Just point and pull the trigger.  If it don't go BANG, pull the trigger again!  When you get into semi-auto's, you have to be able to load the mag, rack the slide, clear any jams or stovepipes, etc.  For a woman I always feel that the revolver is best.  38 spl or 357 mag loaded with 38's should do just fine.


----------



## redlevel (Jun 8, 2009)

From the least experienced to the most experienced, nothing is safer, simpler, nor more reliable than a double action revolver.  When you are talking concealment, then you mean S&W j-frame.  I am partial to the standard weight models.  My daughter has adopted my old flat-latch, roundbutt Model 36 no-dash as hers.  I keep it loaded with 148 grain wadcutters over 3.0 grains of Bullseye.   Much better than a sharp stick, and better than a .380, .32,  or .22lr.   She practices with that load and knows she can control the gun.    Remember, when the hands are trembling, the adrenaline is flowing, and it's about to hit the fan, she don't need to have to rack no slide, take no safety off, or cock no hammer back.    Just point at the bad guy and pull the trigger 'till he stops what he's doing and either runs away or lays down on the ground.


----------



## TreeFrog (Jun 8, 2009)

Boneboy makes a couple of good points and I agree that revolvers are best for novice shooters.  My wife carries a Smith & Wesson air weight in .38 special.  We've also had great experience with Taurus revolvers and my CCW is a Taurus semi-auto.  Charter arms makes a light weight .38 and the Ruger LCR is another good option.  I do recommend on the body instead of purse carry but for purse carry the hammerless is best.  No hammer to hang up on the draw and can be fired from inside most purse holsters in an emergency.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 8, 2009)

*couldnt have said it better myself !*



boneboy96 said:


> depends on her knowledge and ability to use a handgun.  Revolvers are the pretty easiest to start off with.  Just point and pull the trigger.  If it don't go BANG, pull the trigger again!  When you get into semi-auto's, you have to be able to load the mag, rack the slide, clear any jams or stovepipes, etc.  For a woman I always feel that the revolver is best.  38 spl or 357 mag loaded with 38's should do just fine.





TreeFrog said:


> Boneboy makes a couple of good points and I agree that revolvers are best for novice shooters.  My wife carries a Smith & Wesson air weight in .38 special.  We've also had great experience with Taurus revolvers and my CCW is a Taurus semi-auto.  Charter arms makes a light weight .38 and the Ruger LCR is another good option.  I do recommend on the body instead of purse carry but for purse carry the hammerless is best.  No hammer to hang up on the draw and can be fired from inside most purse holsters in an emergency.



yep an yepp !!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 8, 2009)

Also, take *her* to buy the gun and let *her* decide what she wants, what fits etc.

You might take her to a range and rent some guns to see what *she* likes and is comfortable with.

Warning, don't let her shoot *your* favorite gun, or you'll lose it.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 8, 2009)

NOYDB I let my wife handle a handgun I had gotten for myself and the first thing out of her mouth is I know what I am going to carry. I dealt with that one right away by getting another Kahr K9...

USMC I am not personally fond of the light or ultralight revolvers, specially in 357. But it all depends on the person doing the carrying and shooting. I scoped out a fine Walther PPKs and thought it would make fine handgun for the wife to carry, alas the wife didn't like it. She settled on a Kahr CW9 (polymer framed 7+1 semi auto) which I liked so much I got myself a Kahr K9 (steel framed 7+1 semi) which she confiscated pretty quickly. I like the Kahrs they have no safety to worry about, once it is loaded you just point and shoot, but they have a rather long stiff trigger some don't like.


----------



## gtparts (Jun 9, 2009)

My prescription:

S&W Airweight Hammerless .38, at least 3 trips to a range in the first 6 wks. , at least one trip every 60 days thereafter.

DO NOT HAVE IT BURIED IN A PURSE! 

GET A GFL!

 Find the best carry for 1) rapid deployment, then 2) concealment.

    - Dr. gtparts -


----------



## usmc_05 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the great advice. It sounds that a revolver is the best way to go. I will take her with me for sure when we go look. I would not want to hear the ear full for not letting her go with.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 9, 2009)

If she's competent with handling a semiauto, the Keltec P3AT is tough to beat.  7+1 rounds of .380, as thick as a dime (is wide), and 11.1 ounces, fully loaded with mag. Locked breech & polymer frame give reduced recoil sensation, which she might appreciate. Load it with eight rounds of .380 Hydrashok and you've got a very concealable, lightweight package.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kel-Tec_P3AT

Edit: make that 6 +1 capacity...guess I need to shoot mine more often!


----------



## AJCUAD (Jun 11, 2009)

*A 25cal*

I dont think a snub nose revolover that is going to give a kick is for someone inexperienced. I think a semi-auto 25 cal is where i would get her started. See how she feels and performs with that than continue from there.


----------



## Scott 40s&w (Sep 10, 2009)

I run into this all the time. do not buy her a gun until she shoots several different actions and caliber. Revolvers are good but they are not the perfect gun. If she can't press the trigger without pulling the gun off target whie practicing. there is no way she can do it when the ****. In order for the gun to fit her hand she should be able to touch her thumb and middle finger when her index finger is properly placed on the trigger. She must also be able to press the trigger in double action with only her index finger. If she can't operate the trigger don't get a revolver. You would be better off get a semi-auto with a 5-6lb Double action and just leave it loaded.


----------



## CBH (Sep 15, 2009)

I live in Duluth and would be happy to go to a range with you and your wife and let her handle and shoot a variety of handguns from a S&W AirLite .22 L.R. to a .44 magnum and several semi auto pistols in .22, .32 a.c.p., 9mm, .40 S&W, .45 a.c.p.  There is a retired doctor who gives shooting lessons at American Classic Marksman, his name is Bernie.  Rolan Kraps on this forum is also a certified handgun instructor.  Proper instruction would not hurt her.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 15, 2009)

A .38 special DAO revolver with the shaved hammer and a set of CT laser grips is what my wife has carried for years.
 I'm a huge fan of the CrimsonTrace grips and believe that with proper training they offer the biggest advance in defensive handguns since the metallic cartridge.
My wife was recently approached by a nefarious character while in her car leaving a nearly empty parking lot. Whatever he wanted became suddenly unimportant when the beam painted his chest. 
I know money is tight right now but the advantages in target acquisition from most any position offered  by these grips are worth every penny. 
BHJ


----------



## Spas-12 Owner (Sep 17, 2009)

cop said:


> A Sig 380 i think the model is 223, small fits a small hand real well, also a good shooting weapon and easy to take apart and clean.



Its a model p232, and yes it is. But for a women a general carry gun is a wheel gun, but truely it is as the same as a man. Buy the best for budget, dont want to risk ur life to save a few bucks. What fits her hand the best, and one she is not afraid to shoot. The only diference is you might have to get her pink grips(green for my gf)


----------



## chammergo (Sep 18, 2009)

Since I am a woman, I thought I should put in my 2 cents.  

I recently got my CC and started out with a Ruger SP101 327 federal mag. The grip felt good, however, when I went to the shooting range to try it out, it beat me up, the recoil was really hard. I put 200 rounds through it and haven't touched it since.

So, the next gun I just bought was the Ruger LCP. That fit my hand perfectly (with the pinky extention) and it fits in my purse perfectly. When we got the gun, the guy at Ed's Pawn had pointed out that you can't see your sights at night, so we added a laser. Problem is... I can't find the ammo to go with it. My husband just ordered (backordered) some online from Midway. I am excited because I am used to shooting a pistol at the shooting range, usually his 9mm or 45, so hopefully this gun will work for me.


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 18, 2009)

...it's verrrrrrry similar to a Keltec P3AT... ;-)  How close are you to Brunswick--I could spot you some HydraShoks.


----------



## F15beeper (Sep 18, 2009)

S & W model 60 3" barrel loaded with 38 +P fitted with CT laser grips.  Simple to use, very accurate, comfortable to shoot.


----------



## TonyE (Sep 18, 2009)

*What ever you do…*

don’t get this one!


----------



## NGxplr22 (Sep 18, 2009)

chammergo said:


> Since I am a woman, I thought I should put in my 2 cents.
> 
> I recently got my CC and started out with a Ruger SP101 327 federal mag. The grip felt good, however, when I went to the shooting range to try it out, it beat me up, the recoil was really hard. I put 200 rounds through it and haven't touched it since.
> 
> So, the next gun I just bought was the Ruger LCP. That fit my hand perfectly (with the pinky extention) and it fits in my purse perfectly. When we got the gun, the guy at Ed's Pawn had pointed out that you can't see your sights at night, so we added a laser. Problem is... I can't find the ammo to go with it. My husband just ordered (backordered) some online from Midway. I am excited because I am used to shooting a pistol at the shooting range, usually his 9mm or 45, so hopefully this gun will work for me.



This was my wife's experience as well. She liked the looks of a small revolver, but was put off by the recoil and heavy trigger pull. We went and let her shoot everything we could get our hands on and she decided on a Glock G19 9mm.
For a new shooter, light weapon+sharp recoil+heavy trigger pull often=

I agree that a semiauto in .380 is a fine suggestion for a new shooter. Unfortunately, the ammo issue is a problem right now.


----------



## CAL (Sep 19, 2009)

May I suggest a S&W Mod.49 snub nose,five shot.It has a concealed hammer that is out of the way but still accessable if needed.As far as the trigger pull,that can be easily taken care of.My take of an auto in a womens purse over time will be full of dust and whatever else including makeup.When she needs it, it will not function but maybe one time.Where a wheel gun will be more reliable to me.Most women will shoot a few rounds and then not shoot for maybe a year or more or even farther apart than that.Giving her auto plenty of time to accumulate whatever else is carried in her purse.Just for fun,check out the contents of her purse and see if I am correct about stuff!

Good luck with doing this and not getting caught too.If ya don't answer............,we gonna know it went the wrong way!


----------



## chammergo (Sep 19, 2009)

CAL said:


> My take of an auto in a womens purse over time will be full of dust and whatever else including makeup.When she needs it, it will not function but maybe one time.Where a wheel gun will be more reliable to me...Just for fun,check out the contents of her purse and see if I am correct about stuff!
> 
> Good luck with doing this and not getting caught too.If ya don't answer............,we gonna know it went the wrong way!



In my purse, I have a separate section for my gun (plus I don't wear makeup... I'm only 28 ). There are also specialty purses available, but I didn't find those appealing. Btw - my husband is afraid to go in my purse, why is that? I ask him to get something out of it, and he just hands the whole purse to me!



CAL said:


> Most women will shoot a few rounds and then not shoot for maybe a year or more or even farther apart than that.



I personally go to the shooting range maybe once a month. I found that it releases a lot of tension


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 19, 2009)

Chammer, while I haven't shot an SP101 as yet I think you had (still have it? for sale?) one of the best choices available for a woman. It isn't a lightweight revolver so the recoil is lessened but it isn't so heavy that a person of smaller stature wont want to shoot it.

What the 327 mag does is pretty much the same thing a 357 mag handgun does. It gives you options on power level far beyond what one can normally find for a hangun without reloading. For instance in a 357 mag revolver you can easily shoot any 38 special round available including the +p rounds and any 357 mag round available. The 327 mag gives you the option of shooting 32 S&W, 32 S&W long, 32 H&R magnum and any 327 magnum round available.

My wife has been enjoying my 6" Ruger GP 100 357 magnum. First time she shot it she really wasn't interested in it. I asked her and she said no but I loaded it with some 38+p rounds and offered it up. She took it and fired one round and said something like this aint nothing, I told her to empty it and I'd fill it with something else. I filled it with some full house 158 grn JHP rounds. She said it wasn't as bad as she expected and in fact the recoil wasn't as much as her little Kahr CW9 9mm. She keeps threatening to put the Ruger on her shoulder and go to town...


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 19, 2009)

An automatic has one hole for junk to get into, a revolver has...start counting, I'll be here when you're back ;-)...DA trigger cocking takes substantially more pressure, exerted over a longer arc, due to rotating that heavy cylinder, and the geometry involved...strike two!  Unless you shell out for one of the titanium models, your revolvers are a half pound heavier, empty, than the fully loaded .380 autos...strike three!  ;-)


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 19, 2009)

Steve:
1) Any firearm should be in a holster so the holes it may have don't much matter as they should be covered by said holster.

2) The da trigger on my semi auto seems to be no more or less of an issue than the da trigger on my revolver for my wife.

3) I personally am not a fan of the realy lightweight handguns of any style. Lightweight and decent power tends to mean heavier felt recoil and some object to that. I prefer a heavier handgun that isn't subjecting me to so much recoil. 

When the wife was looking I found a nice lil Walther PPKs that I thought would be good for her. She decided on an S&W Sigma, nothing wrong with the Sigma as far as I am concerned the issue I had with it was it's size. So back to the shop we went and the wife settled on a Kahr PM9 then, I felt like that size and power would be a bit much recoil wise so I was intending to order the MK9 because the difference in weight would reduce felt recoil, the wife objected on price to both. So another trip to the shop and she decides on the Kahr CW9, just enough bigger than the PM9 to satisfy me and low enough in price the wife could agree. The wife hasn't objected to the recoil even with 124 or 147 grain pills, she says that my 6" Ruger GP100 357magnum has less felt recoil...


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 20, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Steve:
> 1) Any firearm should be in a holster so the holes it may have don't much matter as they should be covered by said holster.
> 
> 2) The da trigger on my semi auto seems to be no more or less of an issue than the da trigger on my revolver for my wife.
> ...


TV,
We can keep this going indefinitely, btw...but if we ever did run out of stuff, we can always shift to 10W30 vs 10W40 

1.  The firearm SHOULD be in a holster. The GA concealed carry law even specifies that, or used too... Life being life, and women's purses being not unlike your toolbox, it's likely the hand gun will not ALWAYS be in one...stuff happens.  Not to open the can of "revolver vs auto" worms, but *reliability in functioning* should be somewhere at the top of the priorities list, for a defensive handgun.  Our military, with  functional reliability in mind, considered the possibility--make that, "likelihood"--that the handgun will be exposed to miscellaneous junk at inopportune times,  and selected semi-autos...as have the militaries of the rest of the world, that I know of.  This tells me something, but we all get to make our own conclusions, yes?

2.  I wouldn't suggest a double action auto for a concealment application--single action, ala Colt Mustang, or semi-kinda-sorta-trigger-cocking-striker, like Glock, or the Keltec/Ruger clone.  All of those designs put the resting position of the trigger much closer to the backstrap, than a DA auto.  

I understand your wife is comfortable with operating DA autos and revolvers, including small .357s with magnum loads.  I'd propose that's not the case for a lot of ladies (or even gents ); OTOH, most folks can learn to operate and have confidence in a smaller handgun with a lower energy cartridge.  If they *can't* handle a compact .380, they surely will not be able (or WANT) to handle a .357 snubbie...and will quickly find ways of not carrying it, as much out of the lack of confidence, as the weight...

3.  I'm a HUGE fan of lightweight firearms for defense.  The major function performed by most defensive handguns is being DEAD WEIGHT.  Until the time comes to *use* it, it will simply remind you of it's presence, to a greater or lesser degree, in direct proportion to it's weight.  Lighter is better.  If, when you ever do need to use it in a defensive application, you won't notice the recoil, or likely, even the report; that's how that stuff works.

I probably forgot some other angles...


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah we could.

1) Yep anything can and will happen. The wifes handgun is in a separate pocket all alone in a holster that also holds a spare mag. I like that she doesn't have to search around to find it when she needs it.

2) See I prefer the DA same trigger for all rounds sort of thing just point it and pull the trigger. I don't want a safety for the very same reason. My son just bought a Sig Mosquito and on several occasions we have forgotten to disengage the safety, no biggie on the range. By the way the wife isn't familier with small revolvers of any style, mine is a 6" GP100. In any event the sons 380 generates more felt recoil than the wifes 9mm, I suppose that is a function of design. I'm pretty sure any woman could handle her 9mm but they may need to be started out on something like the Sig Mosquito.

3) I can understand this point and I always say the 22 you WILL carry is better than the 45 you leave in the car. Having said that you need to be reasonably proficient with your weapon, if the recoil is such that you wont practice with it you can never be comfortable with it. I like the handgun is supposed to be comforting not comfortable line.

Either way this is what makes the world go round and some of us carry Kahr handguns and some prefer the Glock...


----------



## LLove (Sep 20, 2009)

i'm a HUGE fat of my Ruger LCP. light weight, compact, and fits in the pocket of my jeans... it's definitely one of the best investments i've made.  


hope she finds one she likes


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 20, 2009)

LLove said:


> i'm a HUGE fat of my Ruger LCP. light weight, compact, and fits in the pocket of my jeans... it's definitely one of the best investments i've made.
> 
> hope she finds one she likes



Same here...but in the _original_
Keltec format   I do the dockers/ jeans 
pocket carry too, with the de Santis Super Fly--
don't even bother with the removable flap
anymore.


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 20, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Yeah we could.
> 
> 
> 2) See I prefer the DA same trigger for all rounds sort of thing just point it and pull the trigger. I don't want a safety for the very same reason. My son just bought a Sig Mosquito and on several occasions we have forgotten to disengage the safety, no biggie on the range. By the way the wife isn't familier with small revolvers of any style, mine is a 6" GP100. In any event the sons 380 generates more felt recoil than the wifes 9mm, I suppose that is a function of design. I'm pretty sure any woman could handle her 9mm but they may need to be started out on something like the Sig Mosquito.



Ah, you reminded me of the PPK/PPKs...it and <presumably> the Sig are blow back, non-locking designs--heaviER springs and slides, with more felt recoil.  Locked breech designs, like the Keltec and Ruger and the Kahr 9mm, allow lightER recoil spring and slides, and less felt recoil; both nice features for a shooter with less hand strength or recoil tolerance.  As you've seen first hand, the lower powered .380 in a blow back gun, can have a sharper, more distracting recoil than a more powerful cartridge in a locked breech pistol.

These are aspects that will encourage the shooter to feel more comfortable and confident with the weapon, which translates to being more likely to carry it.  With a shooter who may not feel particularly motivated to carry, this kinda stuff can make the difference.


Sort of  The .380, incidentally, is a sort of unique caliber, in that it marks the dividing line between blow-back and locked breech; more powerful calibers require locked breech designs, and lower power calibers are almost exclusively blow backs.  The .380 comes in both flavors

BTW, the Keltec has no safety. I'm guessing the LCP doesn't either.


----------



## akb1994 (Sep 20, 2009)

I took my wife shopping for a weapon that fit her hand. My suggestions were considered but she chose a S/W compact 9mm. It fits her hand and she likes the weight. I was smart enough to buy her a Lula for reloading. My daughter took my S/W model 66-2 .357.......I am going to miss that gun!!!  Take your wife shopping and then get her used to using it with proper instruction.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 20, 2009)

USMC if you haven't already bought something you are welcome to give me a shout and meet the wife and I at a range.


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 20, 2009)

Just peeked your post, USMC05..is that Arifjan, in your avatar shot?


----------



## one_shot (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought my wife a carry gun a S&W Airweight Hammerless 38, she also keeps a Judge loaded with buckshot & #4's beside the bed.


----------



## gdog25 (Sep 21, 2009)

My wife carries a S&W 642. Her Mini 14 won't fit in her purse.


----------



## Richf (Oct 11, 2009)

*Great Womans Pistol / I like it too*

We like a CZ P01 with CT grips


----------

